# مفهوم القوة



## النهيسى (12 يونيو 2014)

* من

كتاب عشرة مفاهيم - البابا شنودة الثالث
الفصل الأول

    مفهوم القوة*


----------



## النهيسى (12 يونيو 2014)

* 1- القوة صفة من صفات الله**



طبعا القوة صفة محبوبة. وكل إنسان يحب أن يكون قويًا. والمفروض في أولاد الله أنهم أقوياء.

ولكي نتحدث عن مفهوم القوة، نذكر النقط الآتية، التي نبدأها بأن القوة هي صفحة من صفات الله:

في الثلاث تقديسات نقول (قدوس الله القوى..) وفي تسبحة البصخة نقول (لك القوة والمجد) ونحن نختم الصلاة الربية بقولنا (لأن لك الملك والقوة والمجد) (مت 6: 12) وحينما تحدث الوحي الإلهي عن روح الله، قال (روح المشورة والقوة) (أش 11: 2) وعملية الخلق، وإقامة الموتى، وكل المعجزات دليل على قوة الله..

ومادام الله قويًا، ونحن قد خلقنا على صورة الله، وعلى شبهه ومثاله (تك 1: 27) إذن المفروض فينا أن نكون أقوياء. وهذا ينقلنا إلى النقطة الثانية وهى:  



2- الله قوى، وهو أيضا مصدر كل قوة حقيقية:

ولذلك نردد في تسبحة البصخة قول المرتل في المزمور (قوتي وتسبحتي هو الرب، وقد صار لي خلاصًا) (مز 118: 14) ويقول المزمور أيضا (أحبك يا الله قوتي) وفي ترجمات أخرى (أحبك يا الله يا قوتي) (مز 18: 1) ولهذا يقول الوحي الإلهي في سفر زكريا النبي (لا بالقدرة ولا بالقوة، بل بروحي قال رب الجنود) (زك 4: 6) لهذا كله قال الكتاب (اختار الله ضعفاء العالم ليخزى بهم الأقوياء) (اقرأ مقالًا آخرًا عن هذا الموضوع هنا في موقع الأنبا تكلا في قسم الأسئلة والمقالات). (1كو 1: 27) فلماذا؟ قال  القديس بولس (ليكون فضل القوة لله لا منا)  (2كو 4: 7) ولكي يكون الله مصدر قوتنا، ما أجمل أن نقول مع بولس الرسول: (أستطيع كل شيء في المسيح الذي يقويني) (فى 4: 13).

نعم، نحن نريد أن نكون أقوياء، ولكن ليكن الله هو مصدر قوتنا. هو الذي يقوينا. لا نعتمد على قوتنا الخاصة، بل على قوته هو. نقف أمامه كضعفاء، لنأخذ القوة منه. أتذكر أنني كتبت مرة في مذكرتي:

(قال الشيطان لله: اترك لي الأقوياء فإنني كفيل بهم. أما الذين يشعرون بضعفهم، فإنهم يلجئون إليك، ويحاربونني بالقوة التي يأخذونها منك، فلا أقدر عليهم)..*


----------



## النهيسى (12 يونيو 2014)

*
2- مصادر القوة



طبعا المصدر الرئيسي هو الله وحده. وهكذا قال الرب لتلاميذه (ولكنكم ستنالون قوة متى حل الروح القدس عليكم) (أع 1: 8) وقال بولس الرسول (أستطيع كل شيء في المسيح الذي يقويني) (فى 4: 13).

كل الأسباب التي يذكرها البعض: من جهة قوة الشخصية، وقوة الفكر، وقوة النفس، وقوة الإرادة، وقوة الروح.. كلها من غير الله لا تأتى بنتيجة. لأن السيد الرب قد قال:

(بدوني لا تقدرون أن تفعلوا شيئًا) (يو 15: 5).

ولكن إذا دخلت قوة الله في حياتك، ستظهر  إذن في كل تلك الأمور.. أطلب إذن القوة من الله، لكي تغنى بتلك التسبحة الجميلة:

(قوتي وتسبحتي هو الرب. وقد صار لي خلاصا) (مز 118 ).




لهذا قد يستغرب البعض عندما يسمعون الرب يسوع يقول لتلاميذه (من يؤمن بي فلأعمال التي أنا أعملها، يعملها هو، ويعمل أعظم منها) (يو 14: 13)!! ولكن هناك فارق هام جوهري وهو السيد المسيح يعمل المعجزات بقوته الذاتية.

أما المؤمنون فيعملون المعجزات بقوته هو.

وقد تكون المعجزة عظيمة جدا ولكنها ليست بقوتهم هم، إنما بقوة الرب العامل فيهم، هذا الذي قال لهم (بدوني لا تقدرون أن تعملوا شيئًا) (يو 15: 5).

المفروض أن يكون أولاد الله الأقوياء، ولكن على شرط أن يكون مصدر قوتهم هو الله نفسه. ولا يكونون أقوياء يعتمدون على قوتهم الخاصة أو يفتخرون بها..
هذا شرط أساسي في قوة أولاد الله.

انظروا إلى داود: كان بلا شك أضعف من جليات الجبار المفتخر بقوته  . كما كان ينسب كل القوة لله، إذ قال لذلك الجبار (أنت تأتى إلى بسيف ورمح وبترس، وأنا آتى إليك باسم رب الجنود.. اليوم يحسبك الرب في يدي.. لأن الحرب للرب، وهو يدفعكم ليدنا) (1صم  17: 45 – 47)  وهكذا انتصر داود على جليات. لأن جليات كان يحارب بقوته البشرية. أما داود فكان يحارب بقوة الله.
كذلك فإن الروحيين، في أعمالهم، ينسبون القوة إلى الله.

إن القديس بطرس ويوحنا، لما أقاما الأعرج عند باب الجميل، التف الناس حولهم مذهولين من المعجزة، قال القديسان للشعب (ما بالكم تتعجبون من هذا؟! ولماذا تشخصون إلينا كأننا أو بتقوانا قد جعلنا هذا يمشى؟!) (أع 3: 12) ثم وجها أنظار الناس إلى السيد المسيح الذي صلبوه (وبالإيمان باسمه، شدد اسمه هذا الذي تنظرونه.. وأعطاه الصحة أمام جميعكم) (أع 3: 16).
الله قوته غير محدودة. والبشر أقوياء بالله.

وهناك فصل من رسالة القديس بولس الرسول نتلوه سيامة الرهبان، نقول لهم فيه (أخيرًا يا أخوتي، تقووا في الرب، وفي شدة قوته. البسوا سلاح الله الكامل، لكي تقدروا أن تثبتوا ضد مكايد إبليس) (أف 6: 10، 11) وكأننا نقول لهم أنكم مقدمين على حرب مع الشيطان وجنوده تحتاج إلى قوة. وهذه القوة لابد أن تكون القوة الإلهية التي تقويكم.
ما هي إذن عناصر القوة التي يجب أن تتصفوا بها؟  *


----------



## النهيسى (12 يونيو 2014)

*
3- قوة الروح


يظن بعض الشباب أن القوة تعنى القوة الجسدية، التي يظهر بها أبطال الملاكمة والمصارعة والكاراتيه. قوة من نوع قوة شمشون الجبار (قض 13: 16).

· ولكن ليست القوة الجسدية هي كل شيء.

بل أن كثيرين من الأقوياء بالجسد، كانوا ضعفاء.

إن شمشون الجبار الذي أنتصر بالجسد على كثيرين، كان ضعيفا أمام إغراء دليلة وحبه لها. وقد ضعف أمام إلحاحها، فكشف لها سره، فحلقت شعره، وسلمته لأيدي أعدائه، ففقأوا عينيه، وأوثقوه بسلاسل، وجعلوه يطحن في بيت السجن (قض 16: 19-21).

وداود الذي هزم جليات الجبار (1صم 17) وكان منذ صباه (جبار بأس ورجل حرب) (1صم 16: 18) هذا الجبار كان ضعيفا أمام جمال بثشبع، فسقط وأخطأ واستحق أن يعاقبه الرب، وقد جعل أعداء الرب يشمتون ( 2صم 12: 7-14).

هنا نقرأ ما قال القديس يوحنا الحبيب للشباب في رسالته الأولى: (كتبت إليكم أيها الشباب (الأحداث) لأنكم أقوياء، وكلمة الله ثابتة فيكم. وقد غلبتم الشرير) (1يو 2: 14).

هنا نوع آخر من القوة وهو أن تغلب الشرير (أي الشيطان).

       · إذن القوى هو الذي يغلب الخطية.

ويغلبها لأن كلمة الله ثابتة فيه. لأن وصية الله ثابتة في قلبه . أما الإنسان المغلوب من الخطية، فلا نستطيع أن نقول عنه إنه قوى. توجد نقطة ضعف فيه، يستطيع الشيطان أن يدخل منها ويهزمه..
الروح القوية تنتصر على الجسد، وعلى المادة والشيطان.

مهما تعرضت لحروب روحية قوية، تقاوم حتى الدم (عب 12: 14) وتجاهد وتطلب معونة من الله، ولا تستلم مطلقًا، حتى تنتصر، كما فعل يوسف الصديق (تك 39).

الروح القوية لا تسمح لنفسها أن تستعبد لعادة من العادات. ولا تقبل أن تنهزم مهما كانت الحرب عنيفة.. ومهما كانت كان خداع الشيطان، ومهما كانت حيله.. إنها أقوى من إغرائه ومن كل خدعه وحيله.

كذلك المغلوب من إحدى العادات، هو إنسان ضعيف..

المغلوب مثلا من عادة التدخين، أو من المسكرات، أو الواقع تحت سلطان إدمان المخدرات، ليس هو قويًا، لأنه ضعيف أمام كل هذه العادات. وهو أمامها لا يمكن أن يملكك السلطان على إرادته. بل العادة أو الإدمان لهما السلطان على إرادته وتصرفاته، وقد يقودانه إلى الجريمة.*


----------



## النهيسى (12 يونيو 2014)

4- قوة النفس


النفس القوية لا تقلق، ولا تضطرب، ولا تخاف، ولا تنهار، ولا تتردد..

إنها كالجنادل في النهر، تصدمها المياه والأمواج، على مدى السنين والقرون، وهى ثابتة في مكانها. وكالجبال تصدمها الرياح والأمطار والسيول، دون أن تتأثر هكذا الإنسان القوى في نفسيته: يقول مع داود النبي (إن يحاربني جيش، فلن يخاف قلبي، وإن قام على قتال، ففي ذلك أنا مطمئن) (مز 27: 1).

الإنسان القوى هو إنسان صامد، أمام المشاكل العويصة، وأمام التهديدات. هو قوى من الداخل، مهما كان الضغط من الخارج. 
أما الضعيف، فإنه يتخيل مخاوف، وينزعج بسببها.

وربما لا يكون لها وجود! ولكنه بسبب خوفه الداخلي، يتوقع أن تأتيه المتاعب فيتعب بدون سبب!

الإنسان القوى لا يضع أمامه احتمال الفشل أو الانهزام. كما قال القديس بولس الرسول:

(أَنَّ اللهَ لَمْ يُعْطِنَا رُوحَ الْفَشَلِ، بَلْ رُوحَ الْقُوَّةِ) (رسالة بولس الرسول الثانية إلى تيموثاوس 1: 7) (لِذلِكَ لاَ نَفْشَلُ) (رسالة بولس الرسول الثانية إلى أهل كورنثوس 4: 16) مهما كانت المحاربات والمتاعب والضيقات.. كل هذه لا تدخل إلى القلب فتتعبه.

الإنسان القوى يتعامل مع الضيقات وهى خارجه.

أما الضعيف فيدخلها إلى قلبه وأعصابه فتتعبه.
هذه هي قوة النفس التي اتصف بها الناجحون في حياتهم.

الطالب الضعيف يدخل إلى الامتحان. فإن وجد سؤالا صعبا، يعرق ويتصبب ويدوخ، وينسى كل ما كان قد حفظه  ! أما الطالب القوى فيفكر في الحل، ويبدأ بالسهل فيتقوى، ويعود إلى الصعب ليحله..

في الواقع إن المفهوم الحقيقي للقوة، ينبغي أن يتركز على القوة الداخلية.

فقد يبدو البعض قويا من الخارج، بينما هو ضائع تماما من الداخل. قد يسمع كلمة إهانة، فيقول من الخارج (الله يسامحك).. بينما في الداخل يتقد غضبًا وحقدًا.. إن تحويل الخد الآخر (مت 5: 39) كما قال أحد القديسين – هو الخد الداخلى، أعنى الاحتمال في الداخل، والمسامحة الداخلية، ولوم النفس.

أيضا القوة الداخلية هي الانتصار على النفس من الداخل.

فليس القوى هو الذي ينتصر على الآخرين، إنما هو الذي ينتصر على نفسه.

وكما قال أحد القديسين: إن القوة الغضبية قد وضعت في الإنسان، لا لكي يغضب على الآخرين، إنما لكي يغضب على نفسه إذا أخطأ.

وحسنا قيل في المزمور (كل مجد ابنة الملك من داخل) (مز 45) فإذا انتصرت على نفسك من الداخل، يمكنك أن تنتصر على كل الأمور الخارجية.. حينئذ يمكنك أن تغلب كل الأعداء الخارجيين. وصدق القديس يوحنا ذهبي الفم حينما قال (لا يستطيع أحد أن يؤذى إنسانا،، ما لم يؤذ هذا الإنسان نفسه).

       · إذن من عناصر القوة ضبط النفس.

الذي يضبط لسانه هو إنسان قوى، حسب شهادة القديس يعقوب الرسول (يع 3: 2).

وما أكثر الأشخاص الذين نقطة الضعف فيهم هي أخطاء اللسان. ويدفعوا ثمن ذلك غاليًا.

كذلك الإنسان القوى هو الذي يستطيع أن يضبط أفكاره. فلا تهزمه الأفكار وتسرح به حيثما تشاء، وتوقعه في خطايا كثيرة.

والإنسان القوى هو الذي يضبط نفسه وقت الغضب. ويضبط نفسه وقت الصوم، من جهة الطعام والشراب. ويضبط نفسه من جهة الوقت، فلا يضيعه في المتعة واللهو، ويفشل في مسئولياته..


----------



## النهيسى (12 يونيو 2014)

*
5- قوة الأعصاب



       ·هناك لونان آخر من القوة، هو قوة الأعصاب.

الإنسان الضعيف الأعصاب: أقل كلمة تثيره وتهيجه، وتجعله يفقد هدوءه، ويفقد سيطرته على نفسه، ويخطئ في تصرفاته وفي ألفاظه، ويكون موضوع نقد من الآخرين.. لأن أعصابه ضعيفة لم تحتمل، مهما كان قويًا في نواح أخرى.

حقا إن الأعصاب مسألة جسدية، ولكن العامل النفساني يؤثر عليها. فالإنسان الواقع في خطية الغضب، تجد أن أعصابه تلتهب بسرعة، كذلك الإنسان الواقع في محبة الذات، وفي الكرامة الشخصية: أقل كلمة تلمس كرامته، أو يظن أنها تلمس كرامته، تتعب أعصابه لا تستطيع أن تحتمل.

مسألة الأعصاب هي نقطة ضعف فيه.

لذلك قال الرسول: يجب علينا نحن الأقوياء أن نحتمل ضعفات الضعفاء (رو 15: 1)  فالذي يعتدي على غيره هو الشخص الضعيف، بينما الذي يحتمل القوى. هو الجبل الراسخ الذي تثيره أخطاء غيره ضده.

هذا الجبل مهما ألقى أحد عليه طوبًا، يبقى راسخا لا يتزعزع.

أما الذي يثور ويحاول أن ينتقم ويسئ إلى غيره، هو إنسان مغلوب من ذاته، وليس مغلوبا من غيره. أقل كلمة تتعبه وتفقده هدوءه وتتلف أعصابه.

أما القوى، فهو قوى في أعصابه، وقوى في احتماله.

إذن الذي يحتمل هو القوى. والذي يهين غيره هو الضعيف.

ليتك إذن تمتحن نفسك، وترى ما هي ضعفاتك، وتبذل كل جهدك في الانتصار عليها.. إن القوى ليس هو الشخص الذي ينتصر على غيره، إنما هو الذي يستطيع إن ينتصر على نفسه. لأن البعض يظن أنه منتصر وقوى من الخارج. بينما هو في داخله ضعيف ومهزوم.

ليس فقط يحتمل إساءات الناس، إنما أيضا يحتمل الأحداث والمشاكل.

يحتمل المتاعب التي تتعب غيره. يحتمل الأمراض والضيقات والحوادث.

لقد كان السيد المسيح قويا في احتماله. كان قويا في احتماله التحدي وهو على الصليب، وقولهم له (إن كنت ابن الله انزل من على الصليب) وهكذا نقول له في القداس الإلهي: (احتملت ظلم الأشرار).

إن الاعتداء سهل. يمكن لأي إنسان ضعيف النفسية أو ضعيف الخلق أن يعتدي على غيره. أما القوى فهو الذي يحتمل.

في الحياة الزوجية: إن كان الطرفان ضعيفين لا يحتملان، قد يخرب البيت! أما إذا كان أحدهما على الأقل قويًا، يمكنه أن يحتمل الطرف الآخر، حينئذ يمكن أن يستمر السلام بينهما..

قد يوجد إنسان ضعيف، لا يحتمل. ممكن أن خبرًا معينًا يجعله ينهار: يؤثر على أعصابه، وعلى نفسيته، على أفكاره. صحته لا تحتمل، يرتفع ضغط دمه، أو قلبه لا يحتمل. وربما يقع على الأرض لم تكن له القوة التي يحتمل بها ذلك الخبر!!*


----------



## النهيسى (12 يونيو 2014)

*
6- قوة المحبة


يقول الكتاب (المحبة قوية كالموت.. مياه كثيرة لا تستطيع أن تطفئ المحبة والسيول لا تغمرها) (نش 8: 6، 7) .

المحبة قوية من الناحية الإيجابية، فيما تقدمه من بذل وعطاء، وتصل إلى بذل الذات من أجل من تحبه..

وهى قوية -من الناحية السلبية- في احتمالها لأخطاء  من تحبه، مهما فعل ولذلك قال عنها الرسول (المحبة لا تسقط أبدا) (1كو 3: 8)

أما الإنسان الذي يفقد محبته لصديق أو حبيب، بسبب كلمة قيلت أو تصرف مخطئ، فقد تكون محبته ضعيفة.

المحبة استطاعت أن تصعد على الصليب، لكي تخلص وتفدى.

المحبة القوية احتملت إنكار بطرس، وشك توما، وهروب التلاميذ وقت القبض على المعلم الصالح  المحبة القوية يمكن أن  تشمل الأعداء والمسيئين، وتبارك لاعنيها (مت 5).*


----------



## النهيسى (12 يونيو 2014)

*
7- قوة الشخصية

       · من أبرز ما يميزها قوة العقل والفكر.

إنسان قوى في ذكائه، في سرعة البديهة، في قوة الإقناع، في روعة الفهم والاستنتاج. له قوة الأسلوب، وقوة الذاكرة.. لذلك إذا دخل في أي موضوع، يسنده بالفكر القوى، الذي يمكن أن يجذب الآخرين فيخضعون لمنطقه.

لا يسير وراء كل شائعة، ولا وراء كل مذهب. بل يفكر ويفحص الأمور جيدا، في ذكاء ويتمسك بما هو أفضل.. وبذكائه وفهمه، يكون ناجحا في كل مسئولية تعهد إليه. ويقف قويا أمام المشكلة، لا تهزمه، بل يحلها، أو يحتملها إلى أن تحل.

أما الذي ينهار أمام المشاكل، فليس هو قويًا. 

· الشخصية القوية التي لا تنقاد إلى مشورة خاطئة. هي التي تؤثر في غيره، دون أن تكون تحت تأثير الغير، إلا مشورة الروحيين.. وليس معنى القوة في الشخصية أن يكون الإنسان عنيدًا صلب الرأي، بل أن يكون قويا في الخير. سهلًا في التفاهم، ولكن ليس ألعوبة في أيدي الغير.

هناك أشخاص لهم القوة التي تؤثر في الغير. وهؤلاء هم الذين يصلحون للخدمة وللقيادة. بعكس الإنسان الضعيف في تفكيره، فإنه مهما كان قويا في جسده، أو عظيما في مركزه، يمكن أن يقوده شخص آخر إلى جواره، يكون أذكى منه وأعمق فكرًا..

قد تحدث مشكلة لإنسان، ويرفض كل نصيحة، ومهما قيل له لا يقتنع .. إلى أن يحدثه شخص آخر، فيؤثر عليه. ويستمع لنصيحته. كلماته قوية وفعالة، ولها تأثيرها، ولا ترجع فارغة..
قوة التأثير هذه تنفع في الإرشاد الروحي وخدمة الكلمة وجذب الآخرين.

بل تنفع أيضا في محيط الصداقة، وفي مجال العمل الاجتماعي، ولكل من يتولى إرادة وقيادة. وتنفع أيضا الكاتب والصحفي. إذ تكون للشخصية قوة وجاذبية وتأثير. 

· هناك إنسان آخر قوى في خدمته وكرازته.

له قوة الكلمة، وقوة التأثير على الغير، ويستطيع أن يجذب النفوس إلى الله..

وكلمته لا ترجع فارغة (أش 55: 11) بل باستمرار تأتي بثمر. من أمثلة هذا النوع، كان القديس بولس الرسول، ومارمرقس، والقديس أثناسيوس الرسولي الذي وقف ضد الأريوسيين، ونشر الإيمان السليم.. وكذلك كل أب كاهن روحي عميق في تأثيره الروحي، وكل واعظ وخادم ناجح في خدمته.

ونريد أن نقول إن الوداعة لا تتعارض مع القوة.

فقد كان السيد المسيح قويا ووديعا في نفس الوقت.

كان (لا يخاصم ولا يصيح) وفي نفس الوقت كانت له قوة الإقناع وقوة الشخصية. وكان يفحم مقاوميه في كل حوار.*


----------



## النهيسى (12 يونيو 2014)

*
8- قوة الإرادة



من مظاهر القوة أن تكون للشخص قوة إرادة، قوة عزيمة. يستطيع إن أراد، أن ينفذ.. فإذا دخل في تدريب مثلا: يمكنه إذ بدأ، أن يستمر وينفذ. أما الإنسان الضعيف، فقد يريد ولا يستطيع. وقد يبدأ ولا يستمر. 
ومن مظاهر الإرادة، ضبط النفس.

فالإنسان القوى يمكنه أن يضبط نفسه، سواء في وقت الغضب، أو رغبة الانتقام كذلك يضبط نفسه أما الشهوة، وعندما  يحارب بأية خطية.. القوى يمكنه أن يضبط لسانه، وأن يضبط حواسه، ويضبط فكره.

إن كان مريضا بالسكر مثلا، يمكنه أن يضبط نفسه من جهة الأطعمة  الممنوعة.. وهنا أقول: إن الإنسان الذي لا يستطيع أن يضبط عن الطعام -في مرض أو صوم- كيف يمكنه أن يضبط نفسه أمام أية شهوة أو أية خطية؟!

هناك إنسان قد يكون ضعيفا أمام إغراء معين.

أمام إغراء وظيفي، أو إغراء مالي، أو إغراء شهواني .. لا يستطيع أن يحتمل. يغلبه ضعفه، أو تغلبه شهوته، فيسقط.. وقد يرتد!!

آخرون يضعفون أمام المجد الباطل، أمام كلمات المديح والإطراء.

أما الشهداء والمعترفون فكانوا في منتهى القوة أمام كل الإغراءات.*


----------



## النهيسى (12 يونيو 2014)

*
9- قوة الصلاة وقوة الإيمان



       ·نوع آخر من القوة، هو قوة الصلاة..

الصلاة القوية في إيمانها، وفي حرارتها، وفي انسحاقها وفي روحياتها، التي يمكن أن تصعد إلى السماء وتأتى بالاستجابة.

كثيرون يشعرون بقوة الشخص الذي له مثل هذه الصلاة، ويلجئون إليه في مشاكلهم لكي يحلها الله لهم على يديه.. 

صلاة الآباء الرسل كانت قوية جدًا، لدرجة أنه قيل عنهم (ولما وصلوا، تزعزع المكان الذي كانوا مجتمعين فيه، وامتلأ الجميع من الروح القدس) (أع 4: 31) إنها الصلاة القوية التي تصعد إلى فوق، وتستطيع أن تدخل إلى عرش الله، وتأخذ منه ما تريد..

أترى هل لك مثل هذه الصلاة، التي قد يلجأ إليها الآخرون  . يمكنك أن تقرأ عن مثل هذه الصلاة في سير القديسين، الذين ائتمنوا على مخازن الله، فكانوا يأخذون منها بصلواتهم ويمنحون الناس الصلاة القوية، صلاة حارة، مملوءة بالإيمان.

إن الإيمان القوى يمنح الصلاة قوة.

وقوة الصلاة مع قوة الإيمان، تعملان معًا.

بقوة الإيمان  مشى بطرس على الماء. ولما ضعف إيمانه بدأ يغرق. فأنقذه الرب ووبخه قائلًا:

(يا قليل الإيمان، لماذا شككت؟) (مت 14: 31).

الإيمان القوى يستطيع أن يصنع المعجزات. يكفى قول الكتاب:

(كل شيء مستطاع للمؤمن) (مر 9: 23).

أليشع ذهب مع المرأة الشونمية، وهو واثق أنه سيقيم ابنها (2مل 4: 35) وهكذا فعل إيليا مع أرملة صرفة صيدا وأقام ابنها (1مل 17: 22)

الإيمان القوى يؤمن أن الرب سيأتي، ولو في الهزيع الرابع من الليل. ولابد سيعمل عملًا.. إنه يؤمن أن لعازر سيقوم، ولو بعد أربعة أيام من دفنه.

إنه إيمان لا يتزعزع مهما (تأخر) الله عليه، أو خيل إليه أن صلواته لم تستجب. إيمان لا يشك في محبة الله، معهما أحاطت به الضيقات واستمرت، ومهما (على ظهره جلده الخطاة وأطالوا إثمهم) (مز 129).

قوة الإيمان ليست فقط من جهة الثقة بعمل الله.

بل تظهر قوة الإيمان في مواجهة الهراطقة.

مثل قوة إيمان القديس أثناسيوس الذي وقف ضد أفكار الأريوسيين، وكل ما قدموه من شكوك. ولكن الإيمان الذي كان في قلبه، كان أقوى من كل شكوكهم..

بعكس الإيمان الضعيف الذي يصمد أمام الشك، ولا يصمد أمام البدع والهرطقات.*


----------

